# The rcc general review



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Excellent review. Very thorough, very nice frame!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice! Looks like a great frame! Thanks for doing a review for us.


----------



## marky (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks for the review.

I ordered the Alum earlier this week. Love that it takes the flip clips.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic review!!!!! Thank you


----------

